# The shocking truth about Satellite TV...



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

...or is it? www.satellitetruth.com


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The Satellite Truth.... brought to you by Time-Warner cable.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

hmm where to start.

The Comcast of South West Florida Truth.

1. We often have issues with rain not because we are not reciving a signal but we just do a crappy job and maintaing out fiber optic lines.
2. Even though fiber optic cable has been available for 5 years in the city of sarasota, there are still parts of the city that we have not upgraded and are unable to get digital cable.
3. We charge 10 dollars per box plus 1 dollar per remote.
4.Even though we advertise High Def digital boxes we often do not send them with the tech when ordered.
5. While we have a DVR it often does not work.
6. We raise our rates 3 to 4 times a year. 
7. We still dont have NFL Sunday ticket we were too cheap even though we are the largest cable company in the US.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

HAHAhA, that site is a riot.
"Sunday Ticket can be somewhat expensive so it may or may not be a good deal" aka, we don't have it so we'll make it look bad

Directv is owned by General Motors in Michigan, Dish Network is in Colorado, with cable your money stays within the local community and supports the local economy, etc..."
HAHAHA, a little dated, since Directv is now owned by NewsCorp. But it's still BS, as most of the cable systems are now big coglomerates. TimeWarner and Comcast arn't exactly local companies.

Pure cable propagana.


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

Ha ha! That site is a riot! I always get a laugh out of cable companies bashing satellite providers. Yet more proof that the cable companies are feeling the impact of satellite television. :lol:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How about "The shocking truth about Cable TV" ?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Cable Mind Tricks.

"These aren't the channels you want." (Jedi waves hand)


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

notice they say who the site was brought to you by, in super small letters on a hard to find page. hmmmm........Time Warner. I love the fact that "All info has been researched and verified, as of 10/12/04"
Quite a few things seem to be made up, and outdated.


----------



## satellite_king2002 (Mar 16, 2005)

Did I actually hear you correctly? Did you say the Money grubbing, 3 & 4 times a year price increasing, don't care if they lose their current customers or employees, cable companies support the local communities?


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Having had cable and satellite dating back to 1995, I can say that both have their own ups and downs. As for the treatment that the cable company gets, I see less claims on behalf of cable customers who are po'd than those from satellite, and I regularly hang out on AVSforum also. It seems that as cable turns itself around, satellite has become the underdog once again when it comes to service and customer care.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

I am shocked...*Shocked!*


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

They leave out some things, like how cable can still be out for hours after a storm, while rain-fade on satellite is rarely more than a few minutes.

What other cable companies have similar pages?

Here is one from COX: http://www.cox.com/facts/


----------



## goodcableguy (Feb 19, 2004)

I most of the time stay out of these type of issues, I think I am qualified to have some input as I have been involved in the industry since 1970 and have worked with both. Each has its benefits and pitfalls and you must base your decision on what are your needs and who can best fill them at a reasonable price. For a rural resident or one living in a small town without a progressive cable provider there is only one answer, Satellite. If you live in a area with good cable provider or have major problems view angles or in need of broadband internet maybe you should think cable. As for services I live in a town of 80,000 and they just added ESPN HD not very good.

One of my big objection with Satellite is the cost of additional receiver charges, two extra receivers and DVR charges raise my bill by $15 a month.


----------

